# Roof Rack - Use a bag too?



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I was curious if anyone puts their board in a bag before putting it on their roof rack. I googled the idea and found this small right up on the idea.

Thoughts?

Protect Your Board - The low-down on snowboard bags | Snowboarding Tips Articles | FrostyRider.com Snowboarding


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

It's either a crap splattered board or crap splattered board bag that's harder to clean. I know which way i lean...


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just throw your board into one of those heavy duty, contractor type, plastic garbage bags... throw the bag out when you reach your destination..


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

lucky13 said:


> Just throw your board into one of those heavy duty, contractor type, plastic garbage bags... throw the bag out when you reach your destination..


Environmentally friendly idea right there :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

grafta said:


> Environmentally friendly idea right there :thumbsup:


Ill give ya that- not the most most eco friendly idea, but it will work.. and you could probably use the same bag for a few trips...


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

I started to put mine in a bag last year once I got white bindings


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

judoant said:


> I started to put mine in a bag last year once I got white bindings


You roll with crew? How would it work with say 4 boards in separate bags on one rack?


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

grafta said:


> You roll with crew? How would it work with say 4 boards in separate bags on one rack?


Never tried but I doubt 4x4 is possible. 2 in a bag and 2 out is possible with my Thule board rack


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't worry about it for a short drive. On a long trip I might, but maybe not. I've driven with my gear exposed on top for years and nothing has ever melted away. A few days of riding seems to be more abusive than exposure on the roof.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

grafta said:


> Environmentally friendly idea right there :thumbsup:


save the bag and reuse it


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Lamps said:


> save the bag and reuse it


Oh shit! That never occurred to me


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I drove to a hill 3 hrs away and it wasn't an issue. I just slap them on the roof rack, rain, sleet or snow. Pull them off and hit the hill. 
It's never been any sort of issue for me.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

I use a plastic garbage bag or two. I want to minimize salt on my metal edges and the edges of others. It's really noticeable on long drives. Your edges without cover will be rusty. If it's a really short drive I won't bother. Anything over 30min. or roads that will be really salty and I cover.

Salt and water accelerates corrosion. If you don't want it on long trips, many short trips will do the same damage.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Another way to protect your edges (and base) on long road trips is to leave extra wax on the board and scrape once you get to where you're going.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

painters tape.... something i learned from auto meets. just wrap a layer over the nose of the board when you get there it will peel right off. no harm to stickers or board.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How about an el cheapo rayon bag that you can toss in the washing machine when it gets gross?


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

If you just want to protect your bindings and keep them clean, you may want to look into this then. Coveralz | Protect your snowboard bindings from all the wear and tear.

They're a new company, heard about them at the snowboard show in Toronto


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Drive through a car wash at the end of your trip......problem solved


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

LyGuy said:


> If you just want to protect your bindings and keep them clean, you may want to look into this then. Coveralz | Protect your snowboard bindings from all the wear and tear.
> 
> They're a new company, heard about them at the snowboard show in Toronto


For fucks sake that is retarded. 

OH NOSE MY SHIT I GOT IS GONNA GET WORN OUT WHEN I USE IT!?

Jeesus, do you wear plastic bags over your shoes and leave the protective film on furniture and appliances? Go jump off a bridge


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about protecting your gear with a bag while it's on the rack. The lift lines are WAY more abusive to your board than it being out in the open air while driving to/from the hill. If you ride park at all, then you should view your equipment as relatively disposable. If you're getting more than a season or two out of your board, then I imagine you're riding less than 20 days a year. 

As for road salt, I just rinse my boards off when I get home, or at least wipe down the base and edges.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

If you don't mind the flapping noise for the whole trip.... But no, not needed really.




Sassicaia said:


> I was curious if anyone puts their board in a bag before putting it on their roof rack. I googled the idea and found this small right up on the idea.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Protect Your Board - The low-down on snowboard bags | Snowboarding Tips Articles | FrostyRider.com Snowboarding


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ahh yes,.. one of the _many_ benefits of being an anti-social, no friends, rides alone loner!!! (_...loser??_)

I thro my shit *IN* the car!!!!  Problem solved!!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

try a Packasport, I have one and I can fit 5 boards in it (no ski's), the other thing I like about them, as far as thieves go, out of sight, out of mind. 

New they're spendy $1000, but I see them on Craigslist during the winter from $200-$400 for the system 90 (which is the ones you want). Some look like the gel-coat is faded, but all it takes is a piece of scotchbrite, masking tape and $6 rattlecan of whatever color you want.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> try a Packasport, I have one and I can fit 5 boards in it (no ski's), the other thing I like about them, as far as thieves go, out of sight, out of mind.
> 
> New they're spendy $1000, but I see them on Craigslist during the winter from $200-$400 for the system 90 (which is the ones you want). Some look like the gel-coat is faded, but all it takes is a piece of scotchbrite, masking tape and $6 rattlecan of whatever color you want.


just did a quick CL check, not sure what shipping would cost but the Seattle/ Portland area has 5-6 system 90 available from $350-700


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Frosty is a tool and you should be one too :dunno:

from: Protect Your Board - The low-down on snowboard bags | Snowboarding Tips Articles | FrostyRider.com Snowboarding

NOTE: Here is a little tid bit for ya. If you are putting your board up on a roof rack (exposed kind not the box carrier kind) you better darn well put a bag over it! (the cheaper ones have less padding and are perfect for this). "But Frosty," you might ask, "I saw the pro snowboarders in on that movie and they had their boards up on the roof rack on their SUV and that's the way we should all do it, right?" ... Wrong! Pros, as cool and talented as they are, get paid to be posers. Sad but true. The movie sponsors want you to see their shiny new products as the Land cruiser zooms past the camera in the shoot. The truth of the matter is that having your board up on the Thule or Yakima rack exposed is hell for it ... ABSOLUTE HELL! I cant think of anything worse for your base than road grime and mag chloride. Your base will lose glide, bolts rust, edges separate from p-tex and top sheet will delam way faster unless you cover your ride on the way to the mountain. Get a cheaper bag. Keep it in the garage for when you are ready to cruise to the mountain. Put your board (with bindings on it) in the bag and fasten that to the roof rack. Arrange it so the straps to not slack so they don't slap the roof of the car when at speed. (small bungee cords may be useful). Once at the mountain parking lot, take the bag off the roof and pull out your shiny board and bindings and take the bag and shake all the crap off it and put it in the trunk or somewhere. Then look to the sky and give Frosty props, then go rule the slopes Smile


----------

